# Expat Advice



## baksteen8168 (15/4/15)

Hi All.

Taking a shot in the dark here... 

Are there any expats here? How did you go about starting on your journey? Did you just uproot and started looking for work when you got there, or did you apply and work first before moving?

Me and my family are seriously looking at emigrating. Please don't flame me or tell me that the grass isn't always greener on the other side. (I have heard enough of this argument from family) Our reason for looking at starting fresh is quite simply that at the rate this country is going, it does not seem like there will be many opportunities for our children here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (15/4/15)

If you can get work there you can go over on a work visa that the company gives you. Otherwise someone stayin there that can take responsibility

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (15/4/15)

I am a expat but the other way around 

It all depens on where you want to go to when it comes to permits. every country/region has different rules and no it isnt easy and very frustrating. Most countries including south africa require you to have a job offer before you move. 

Or do you have another paspoort besides the south african?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/4/15)

Matt said:


> I am a expat but the other way around
> 
> It all depens on where you want to go to when it comes to permits. every country/region has different rules and no it isnt easy and very frustrating. Most countries including south africa require you to have a job offer before you move.
> 
> Or do you have another paspoort besides the south african?


My grandmother had a British passport. My father never applied for his, so I think I am out of luck there. At the moment there is no specific country in mind, my ideally something where English is the main spoken language.


----------



## FireFly (15/4/15)

Also Looking for an Out... Tired of this... Being the eternal Optimist my entire life and having stand up fights with people slating South Africa... But I too have succumbed... (eventually) Not so Rose Coloured Anymore...

I Have an opportunity right now to go to the land of Oz... Fully Paid Transfers, Permanent Residence, start up loans and assistance that side...

Just cannot convince my Mrs.... 

The scary thing is.. Like @baksteen8168 There are many many others going through the exact same thing as we speak...


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Also Looking for an Out... Tired of this... Being the eternal Optimist my entire life and having stand up fights with people slating South Africa... But I too have succumbed... (eventually) Not so Rose Coloured Anymore...
> 
> I Have an opportunity right now to go to the land of Oz... Fully Paid Transfers, Permanent Residence, start up loans and assistance that side...
> 
> ...


DO it, i have mates that went to OZ. the told me personally that they never looked back.

alternatively, if you decline, send them my way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

@baksteen8168 as @Matt said, each country's rules are different, i.e buy some cheap property in Portugal and you qualify for a Portugal passport. I suggest you go over to whatever English speaking country you want to go and recce the place for jobs (if thats what you want), No one is going to make you a job offer without a personal interview (sad, but true). Alternatively, if you have the means, get all the information at the local representing country's embassy or consul and register a company over there (the easy but expensive way). Things have changed a lot over the past decade and it is not that easy for South Africans to just emigrate to wherever they want. Research, research and research. PS. I still think you might qualify for ancestral visa in UK - contact Breytenbachs Attorneys in Pretoria (also offices in UK), they specializes in immigration & emigration and knows all the loopholes: https://www.bic-immigration.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Matt (15/4/15)

And wich field are you working in? 
Certain fields its easy to get work in certain country's. For example IT in roemania is booming now. Not ideal but a upcoming country. The rest of europe especially southern is on its ass right now making it extremely difficult to find a job as a forgeiner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Agree with @Matt, once you have your foot in any EU country, the whole of Europe in open to you to move as you please, but you have to start somewhere even if its Romania or Portugal etc.


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

@baksteen8168 UK ancestry Visa info:

http://www.whatpassport.com/countri...ncestry_Visa?gclid=CIeO7YXR-MQCFWzHtAodKR4Azg
https://www.gov.uk/ancestry-visa/overview

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/4/15)

johan said:


> @baksteen8168 as @Matt said, each country's rules are different, i.e buy some cheap property in Portugal and you qualify for a Portugal passport. I suggest you go over to whatever English speaking country you want to go and recce the place for jobs (if thats what you want), No one is going to make you a job offer without a personal interview (sad, but true). Alternatively, if you have the means, get all the information at the local representing country's embassy or consul and register a company over there (the easy but expensive way). Things have changed a lot over the past decade and it is not that easy for South Africans to just emigrate to wherever they want. Research, research and research. PS. I still think you might qualify for ancestral visa in UK - contact Breytenbachs Attorneys in Pretoria (also offices in UK), they specializes in immigration & emigration and knows all the loopholes: https://www.bic-immigration.com/


Thanks @johan - very sound advice. Will definitely look into it

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/4/15)

Matt said:


> And wich field are you working in?
> Certain fields its easy to get work in certain country's. For example IT in roemania is booming now. Not ideal but a upcoming country. The rest of europe especially southern is on its ass right now making it extremely difficult to find a job as a forgeiner.


IT. Will add Romania to the lists of prospects. Thanks @Matt

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/4/15)

johan said:


> @baksteen8168 UK ancestry Visa info:
> 
> http://www.whatpassport.com/countri...ncestry_Visa?gclid=CIeO7YXR-MQCFWzHtAodKR4Azg
> https://www.gov.uk/ancestry-visa/overview


Wow, a big thank you to @johan - I am definitely contacting them to find out what course of action I can take. Found out last night that my father was born in a former british territory, so my chances might be better than expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/4/15)

Just did a search of Job Shortages and NZ is now also on the list. I also have family that emigrated there and they are about to become citizens, so that seems like the most ideal move for now. Now I need to get the ball rolling and go and see an emigration specialist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/4/15)

Another important factor to look at: what restriction does NZ have on vape related equipment and e-juice ?


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/4/15)

Just did a search of Job Shortages and NZ is now also on the list. I also have family that emigrated there and they are about to become citizens, so that seems like the most ideal move for now. Now I need to get the ball rolling and go and see an emigration specialist.


johan said:


> Another important factor to look at: what restriction does NZ have on vape related equipment and e-juice ?


That has crossed my mind. 

Will look into that as soon as work gets a bit slower. seems like everything is acting up around here today


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/4/15)

johan said:


> Another important factor to look at: what restriction does NZ have on vape related equipment and e-juice ?


Right, so further research into vaping in NZ and Aus is that it is allowed, but only zero nic. You can however import nic, the shops there are just not allowed to sell jooses containing nic. Sooooo....  Am I understanding the mixing thing correctly - Buy a 30ml 0mg joose and just add nic, or is it a bit more involved? 

The other thing I thought of... Order from our lovely retailers in sa in my prefered nic concentrate and just ask them very nicely to state on invoice and bottle that it is 0 nic? 

Other alternative is to cut down to 0mg.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/4/15)

For those interested :

Received letter of advice from Aus migration agents. Skill is on shortage list and should I find a company that is willing to sponsor, I am looking at around R150 000 for permanent residence visa for me and my family. There are cheaper options, but should I get PR and then later be retrenched in Aus, I have time to find something else and not just 30 days as per 457 visa.

@johan - regarding the british route, i am just getting all the paperwork in order to apply for ancestry visa

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

